# "Girl, whatchu doin' with that wolf?" *pic heavy*



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently, according to three young men walking, Jaeger of a wolf... :lol:



































"MmmmMMM... Snow..."


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He was trying to be a jackass and be snarky at the neighbors, little did he know that was the pond he was standing on..


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

such a handsome 'wolf'!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hes stunning! These are GREAT pics!!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Hes so cute with his little friend!!
Looks like when he found out it was the pond, he decided to play in it a little, too


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He resembles our Gracie - we call her our little wolf (of course out of ear shot of the general public







)


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Great pics! I love the one of him with the snowball in his mouth!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think when most people refer to our Sheps as Wolves
they're making a size reference.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

you shouldn't have a wolf 
you can send him to me!
awesome pics


----------



## mywhitesamson (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW i love your wolf and his little friend )


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## retta666 (Sep 19, 2009)

I get the "wolf" comment from kids a lot too. Or sometimes it's "Is your husband a police officer?", or "Is that a police dog?".

So cute...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I had people asking if he was a 'cop dog' when he was 10 weeks old... lol


----------

